# 1992 Nx 1600



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi I am looking for aftermarket parts for my NX 1600, mostly cosmetics since I know that a 1600 is never going to be a rocket. I don't race or anything, I just love the car and would like to dress it up a bit.

Looking for items like:

- body kit
- air intake
- suspension (lowering)
- Strut / sway bars
- etc...

I live in the Toronto area so I would prefer canadian links if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dude, search i've seen this topic like 300 times before..


----------



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

what does that mean?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it means there is a lot of information on this forum and on www.sentra.net if you look.


----------



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

I was just hoping for some people who had recenltly found some places they liked dealing with.

I went through the forums, just seems like 99% of the stuff that came up was from the USA.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving this thread to the rice, errr, I mean cosmetic mods/show section...


----------



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

and the parts database on sentra.net caters mostly to the SR20DE engine. And I wouldn't think the parts are compatible.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

correct me if im wrong but hte nx1600 and nx2000 are the same except for the motors therefore any body parts would be interchangeable. :dumbass:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Betard Fooser said:


> and the parts database on sentra.net caters mostly to the SR20DE engine. And I wouldn't think the parts are compatible.



no, the parts on sentra.net are more for the ga16de, i think you're thinking about se-r.net


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> correct me if im wrong but hte nx1600 and nx2000 are the same except for the motors therefore any body parts would be interchangeable. :dumbass:


Yep.


----------



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

From what I gather I have a B13 frame, does this mean that the same year (1992) sentra would have similar parts (suspension, etc) and similar engine? knowing this would make my life alot easier since there isn't a lot of NX's at any of the wreckers in my area.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> correct me if im wrong but hte nx1600 and nx2000 are the same except for the motors therefore any body parts would be interchangeable. :dumbass:


take it easy man.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Betard Fooser said:


> From what I gather I have a B13 frame, does this mean that the same year (1992) sentra would have similar parts (suspension, etc) and similar engine? knowing this would make my life alot easier since there isn't a lot of NX's at any of the wreckers in my area.


Yep to that too.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sounds good to me. everything you are looking for has been discussed. use the search button @ the top of this forum.
as for engines, you have a ga16de so look for intakes for that motor 'aight?
the best one for your car is the hotshot CAI (cold air intake) but i've had very good luck with my injen warm air intake for the same engine.


----------



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> correct me if im wrong but hte nx1600 and nx2000 are the same except for the motors therefore any body parts would be interchangeable. :dumbass:



I've never owned or worked on an NX2000, so I never assumed that the parts would be interchangable since the body of the NX2000 is very different from the NX1600, this is why I came to the forum for some direction.

I think assuming anything when it comes to cars would be the first mistake.

I'll be the first one to admit I don't know everything there is to know about my car, and I just started doing some research into it. correct me if I am wrong but these forums are for help aren't they?


----------



## Betard Fooser (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks XT_Out


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Betard Fooser said:


> correct me if I am wrong but these forums are for help aren't they?



Yes, but you should help yourself a little too. The members are leading you to a faster way to get the information that you desire. Their aim is not to insult you or humiliate you in any shape or form whatsoever. They meant well by telling you to search it, as what you've asked has been discussed many times over. I'm sure most of the information that you are looking to find out will be available to you by just searching for them. However, after you have looked up for something for quite some time and have come back with nothing, you can go right ahead and ask what you have to. Good luck.

As for Kardon's comments, I think he knows what's coming to him for acting like an idiot, AGAIN!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no.. the nx2k is exactly the same, except sideskirts, brakes, and a few minor different things.. but the frame/body is the same.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

frame and body is the same but the 2000 you could get t-tops.1600 chin is lower so you cant use a 2000 front.Since you are in Canada check out one of the threads in the NX2000 section of sr20forum.com there is a guy coming out with a wide mouth bumper in Edmonton.CAI go Hotshot.Whiteline is making braces for the B13 and its already in production.Hyperco made the best lowering springs for our cars but you cant find a new set anywhere.Eibach and H&R all make springs for our cars along with a million other people but Im told they are no good so get yourself some ground controls and KYB AGXs.Never get GR2s if you plan on anything but stock suspension.There is alot more bodykits but you have to order from overseas to get it.Anymore questions just ask away.


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Check out http://www.powertechimports.com/

The reasonable part of this question is that finding parts for our cars in Canada requires quite a bit of searching.

Good luck.


----------

